# OH SHIT longboarding??????



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well this is just a very quick little post.










As many know the oldest went off to college and found walking is a lot of time between classes so he went out and bought a long board. 
This is me in the driveway. Next we're going to take it to the hill down the road by the high school. 

Might have a video of something really cool OR could be a huge fail'fest :eyetwitch2:

What am I in for....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Helmet, gloves and body amour...or hamburger.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i predict a new purchase soon. love my longboard


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> *What am I in for....*


Uuuuhhmm, :eyetwitch2: Quite possibly sumpin' like _this,..?_ :facepalm1:





So you can see, I _WHOLE_ heartedly second wrath's recommendation!  :laugh:


wrathfuldeity said:


> Helmet, gloves and body amour...or hamburger.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought really hard about getting a longboard and then it occurred to me that stopping quickly doesn't appear to be an option.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

The kid next door to me took a spill on his and beaned his melon. While he was in a coma they took the sides off of his skull and sewed them into his abdominal cavity to keep them alive until the brain swelling went down and they put them back in place. He is back to normal now except can't taste anything. If anything like that happens be sure to post the video of it for us all to see:computer3:oint:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn ppl...kinda thought I was going to get a little bit more support? hmy:
To be completely honest (as I always am) I never even considered throwing on any safety gear....I was planning on shorts and shoes which is what I had on at the time. I now see that was a bad idea :excl: I was also planning on carving back/forth to keep my speed down to a snails pace. 

I got busy last night with the boy and family matters so I wasn't able to get back out. 
We have a freshly paved black top road right up the block. After reading all these posts I may have to rethink my stoke









So, now I'm not entirely sure where this will go. I am thinking I will take one run just to say "I tried" it. Something new and another feather in this "old gummers" hat. 

As always I will keep you all updated. Will grab my helmet for sure. I guess I'd better not wear the googles though. I don't want to look to goofy, like the article in my other thread suggests


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> Damn ppl...kinda thought I was going to get a little bit more support? hmy:
> To be completely honest (as I always am) I never even considered throwing on any safety gear....I was planning on shorts and shoes which is what I had on at the time. I now see that was a bad idea :excl: I was also planning on carving back/forth to keep my speed down to a snails pace.
> 
> I got busy last night with the boy and family matters so I wasn't able to get back out.
> ...



helmet, knee shin pads, elbo pads and some gloves if it is a steep hill
youtube stopping on a longboard.

not as scary if you keep to mellow hills

good luck


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm older too and ride a longboard. I have been up to about 35mph. I don't wear any protection other than a helmet. Start slow, get the feel of it and know the road you will be traveling. I always scope out an area I am going to ride. It is fun cruising around but remember when you go 8 miles downhill, you push 8 miles up.... I'm probably going to get some boosted boards. They are expensive so I haven't pulled the trigger yet.

I did break a couple ribs 2 weeks ago while DH bike riding at bachelor. Moving all our furniture from vail to bend was a bitch last week. I wear full protection while DH riding. I got lucky it wasn't worse too, elbow and knee guards saved alot of pain and suffering. Helmet probably helped too.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> The kid next door to me took a spill on his and beaned his melon. While he was in a coma they took the sides off of his skull and sewed them into his abdominal cavity to keep them alive until the brain swelling went down and they put them back in place. He is back to normal now except can't taste anything. If anything like that happens be sure to post the video of it for us all to see:computer3:oint:


Jesus christ that's gruesome. Glad the kid lived.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

slyder said:


> Damn ppl...kinda thought I was going to get a little bit more support? hmy:


Come on now.....nothing but good vibes!  But yes...I do think safety equipment is a must. For some reason bodies over 30 don't bounce off the pavement as good as those <30. 

You've got this! I just want to see the vids!


----------



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

It's all fun and games until you fall at high speeds. Took a tumble a few years ago when dh'ing at about 45 mph. Burned through all 3 layers of skin down to the Subcutaneous fatty layer underneath in 3 different places... Road rash isn't fun. Definitely wear protective gear.. A helmet and sliding gloves at the least, with sliding gloves you can throw down a sliding stop fairly quickly once you get the hang of it. 

It's really fun, but one can only take so many falls. Now I stick to carving around on mellow grades or just flat land cruising.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good advice given. (...even if a tad gruesome!)  :laugh: 

It's worth mentioning that even carving side to side on a mellow grade,.. You'd be surprised how quickly you can find yourself moving faster than your feet can run you out in a bail. It's not like getting spooked when your SB starts goin' faster than you're comfy with and flopping down on your ass in the snow. I tried to run out a bail in the grass as my board hit the curve and I was pickin' salad from my mouth cuz my feets weren't quick enough. 

But then, I'm no physical specimen of atheletic prowess either! (...as evidenced in my little video clip!) :lol:

I wore gloves, my bike helmet, knee & elbow pads every time I took it out! They were substandard for true skate boarding protection, but better than nothing! (... I had them already for other jobs I needed 'em for!) And Yes,...!! I'm sure I looked like a COMPLETE Dork!! 50+ sumpin old man, padded up & riding down essentially a kiddie hill!! :laugh: But it was fun!! Even after my sudden unexpected stop!!! 

Just be careful,.. Wear protection, Be safe, don't push it like you do your rail stuff! You'll be fine!








....probably!!  :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't do hills until you are comfortable pushing, turning, foot braking and generally not sucking.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Powhunter said:


> Took a tumble a few years ago when dh'ing at about 45 mph


I wasn't planing on going over 4mph 



chomps1211 said:


> I tried to run out a bail in the grass as my board hit the curve and I was pickin' salad from my mouth cuz my feets weren't quick enough.
> Just be careful,.. Wear protection, Be safe, don't push it like you do your rail stuff! You'll be fine!


Ya lots of grass there I don't need a face salad that's for sure, again we'll see



F1EA said:


> Don't do hills until you are comfortable pushing, turning, foot braking and generally not sucking.


I think I'm here, kinda....I guess the kinda misses your pointe of "not sucking"


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I live in Brooklyn, NY where I work and study as well. So bought a long board for cruising around, was using roller blades before but it's a hustle if I want to get on a subway train. 

As of now I had 2 short trips (20-25 minutes) to post office,shopping etc on a sidewalk. Fell only once but thank god had wrist protection gloves that saved my left wrist from ripping skin of it. But I am getting a hang of it and started look on the nice paved roads. Maybe will try them next week.

A bit bummed on my purchase. It's pretty long and stable, good for hills and high speeds but not mobile to carry around. Maybe once I get better I will buy a penny or a nickel board.









This what I am ultimately looking for


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Extazy said:


> I live in Brooklyn, NY where I work and study as well. So bought a long board for cruising around, was using roller blades before but it's a hustle if I want to get on a subway train.
> 
> As of now I had 2 short trips (20-25 minutes) to post office,shopping etc on a sidewalk. Fell only once but thank god had wrist protection gloves that saved my left wrist from ripping skin of it. But I am getting a hang of it and started look on the nice paved roads. Maybe will try them next week.
> 
> ...


:facepalm3:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

slyder said:


> I wasn't planing on going over 4mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a preemptive strike, pick up some tegaderm... when the time comes it'll be the best $12 you've ever spent.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe my bosu ball will help, but I am so bad at skateboards, though never tried a longboard, that there is no way I'd venture onto a road with cars.

I wish I were better, I just have a really hard time getting over that initial hump, and falling really hurts too much for me to keep at it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Maybe my bosu ball will help, but I am so bad at skateboards, though never tried a longboard, that there is no way I'd venture onto a road with cars.
> 
> I wish I were better, I just have a really hard time getting over that initial hump, and falling really hurts too much for me to keep at it.


No no, you got this.

Longboards are nothing like skate boards, sure you can get em like skate boards.

But you don't want one of those kind.

You want a Downhill board, nice & long & stable @ speed.

You'll be able to ride that no problem.


TT


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Funny thing, I just bought a longboard for cruising around the college campus; I have an 8am class on the other side of the place on Mondays and walking flat out sucks.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Maybe my bosu ball will help, but I am so bad at skateboards, though never tried a longboard, that there is no way I'd venture onto a road with cars.
> 
> I wish I were better, I just have a really hard time getting over that initial hump, and falling really hurts too much for me to keep at it.


I hate normal skate boarding, well don't hate it.

But I can't ollie on one, I haven't tried in 20 years. 
Haha, but I couldn't do it back then & I don't care to even try one if I could.

Longboarding to me is just carving, big carves, little carves, just carving though that's it.

If you ride it, like you ride a snowboard.

That's just it, you ride it like a snowboard.


If you guys would like to try the wickedest longboard you ever tried in your life?

Build board #3 you could do it in 5-10 min if you wanted too.
Start to finish, ready to ride, right now.

You will be blown away.

I'm talkin' to you old guys, haha I know you got the shit somewhere to do it & the tools.

I'm tellin' ya, you'll fuckin' love it.

Board #3
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-season-recreation/48491-cheap-longboard-2.html#post505344


TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

timmytard said:


> You will be blown away.
> I'm talkin' to you old guys, haha I know you got the shit somewhere to do it & the tools.
> I'm tellin' ya, you'll fuckin' love it.
> Board #3
> ...


hmmmm is this a challenge now....:dance1:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bullboy145 said:


> Funny thing, I just bought a longboard for cruising around the college campus; I have an 8am class on the other side of the place on Mondays and walking flat out sucks.


Yep, that's perfect. Helps you learn, balance and keeps you in shape. No need to get gnarly yet. Just learn and be comfortable.



slyder said:


> I think I'm here, kinda....I guess the kinda misses your pointe of "not sucking"


See above.

Don't think that because you can snowboard you can skate; and dont think that it's 'easy' bacause you see guys making it look easy. 

But.. you'll learn by doing it. Used to skate every day, but not much lately...... i like snowboarding a lot better, and asphalt is haaaaard.


----------



## bassness (Dec 30, 2014)

If you need some skate advice, let me know. I'm riding in the World Slalom Championships in a little over a week.

Timmy offered some great advice. Ride it like a snowboard. The technique is a little different as the weight bias isn't as forward dominant. Carving hills is great fun and not a big risk.

Always wear a helmet. Wrist braces are good also.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> hmmmm is this a challenge now....:dance1:


haha, come on, is there some other way of reading it?
That I'm unaware of?

If you copy how I did it, shouldn't take more than an hour.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Yep, that's perfect. Helps you learn, balance and keeps you in shape. No need to get gnarly yet. Just learn and be comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I snowboard, therefore I can skateboard.

It's that easy.
Doin' fancy ballerina spins & 4 wheel sliding' around corners.
Mmm, not so much.

But just ridin' the thing, no problem.
I snowboard, therefore I can skateboard, longboard & surf.


TT


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Uuuuhhmm, :eyetwitch2: Quite possibly sumpin' like _this,..?_ :facepalm1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Chomps...


LOL


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright bottom left...homemade long board made out of glued up 2 pieces of bamboo flooring, garage door parts and wheels/trucks found at a garage sale...made for adjustable height/clearance. 4 feet and 40 pounds of rolling death...ramming speed...slow, spongy and turned like a low ride'n mothertrucker... :jumping1: 

It took me several years to give it away...idk why folks didn't jump on it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Alright bottom left...homemade long board made out of glued up 2 pieces of bamboo flooring, garage door parts and wheels/trucks found at a garage sale...made for adjustable height/clearance. 4 feet and 40 pounds of rolling death...ramming speed...slow, spongy and turned like a low ride'n mothertrucker... :jumping1:
> 
> It took me several years to give it away...idk why folks didn't jump on it.


I've only ever owned & ridden 2 chic boards.

That Option Bella right there, in a 54 & 2011 Never Summer Lotus 157.

Good to see some Option decks out there, they were the shit.
Still are the shit, if you can find one.


TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

sabatoa said:


>


Came here to post this. Shit is crazy.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*OH F' update*

not what you think either. SOOOooooo, I get a text from my wife and it is seemingly simple. Can I send a text pic of our insurance card to our son at college. YA SURE no biggie, figure it's for paperwork for his housing or some other crap they don't really need but require for college



come to find out he is taking a trip to the ER. I have no details yet, other than he crashed on his longboard. Not sure if he was riding downhill or just skating to class....but he thinks he broke his hand. 
Xrays to come update sometime tomorrow morning. 

OyVey :injured:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

..here's hoping it's only a sprain at worst! :injured: :facepalm3:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Uuuuhhmm, :eyetwitch2: Quite possibly sumpin' like _this,..?_ :facepalm1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that coming. Just got my first skateboard.:dry:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tiled concrete is a beginners kryptonite


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

bassness said:


> If you need some skate advice, let me know. I'm riding in the World Slalom Championships in a little over a week.
> 
> Timmy offered some great advice. Ride it like a snowboard. The technique is a little different as the weight bias isn't as forward dominant. Carving hills is great fun and not a big risk.
> 
> Always wear a helmet. Wrist braces are good also.


Hey Bassness!!! It was nice finally meeting you last weekend! Cool to see you on here!

Like Bassness and TT say, carving hills snowboard style is a lot of fun and helps control speed. Learning to slowdown and stop is pretty easy. Just like snowboarding, you only need to check yourself and not go over your habilities and limits. 

I am surprised at all the negative talk about longboard injuries coming from snowboarders. If you are on this forum, it means you did not give up on riding at the first news of a snowboarder cracking his skull or breaking his back on a tree or a rock. Why the different attitude when it is about skateboarding? If it is done within your limits and with the proper safety equipment, it is just as safe as any "sport".


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Hey Bassness!!! It was nice finally meeting you last weekend! Cool to see you on here!
> 
> Like Bassness and TT say, carving hills snowboard style is a lot of fun and helps control speed. Learning to slowdown and stop is pretty easy. Just like snowboarding, you only need to check yourself and not go over your habilities and limits.
> 
> I am surprised at all the negative talk about longboard injuries coming from snowboarders. If you are on this forum, it means you did not give up on riding at the first news of a snowboarder cracking his skull or breaking his back on a tree or a rock. Why the different attitude when it is about skateboarding? If it is done within your limits and with the proper safety equipment, it is just as safe as any "sport".


The whole pavement vs snow, or even east coast ice thing. Along with the fact you often do it in shorts and tshirt compared to riding where you have layers upon layers of some protection.

At least for me that is why it seems so potentially painful. Oh, and the splat of a car thing


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

f00bar said:


> The whole pavement vs snow, or even east coast ice thing. Along with the fact you often do it in shorts and tshirt compared to riding where you have layers upon layers of some protection.
> 
> At least for me that is why it seems so potentially painful. Oh, and the splat of a car thing


All comes down to what I said: "proper safety equipment"... 

And I have seen snowboarders and skiers get hit by sleds and cats on the mountain. Of course, there's less of chance of it happening. If you are a beginner longboarder, you shouldn't be riding on open roads and in traffic. Comes down to the "know your limits" part...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> All comes down to what I said: "proper safety equipment"...
> 
> And I have seen snowboarders and skiers get hit by sleds and cats on the mountain. Of course, there's less of chance of it happening. If you are a beginner longboarder, you shouldn't be riding on open roads and in traffic. Comes down to the "know your limits" part...


Agree!! Having done both,.. I can say that Slamming into the snowcrete my first two times out, was FAR more painfull than that sudden stop n plop on the pavement in my clip. (...of course I was only creeping along on the LB when it halted!). I haven't given up on the longboard. Not yet anyhoo. 

3-4 years ago, I hooked my MTB peddle at speed, on a sapling stump and did a Full On Superman over the bars. Bike stopped IMMEDIATELY,.. I didn't!!! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1: :laugh: (Bashed that same friggin' hip too btw,..) and didn't mothball the bike. 

...a drunk turned L in front of me on my motorcycle on Laguna Canyon road. Hit his Mercedes tucked and rolled thru two lanes of oncoming traffic to the opposite curb. (...that was before CA. went all helmet law too. ) I still ride. 

Maybe I'm just "stupid" as well as clumsy??  :embarrased1:

:lol:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

speedjason said:


> I saw that coming. Just got my first skateboard.:dry:


Cool, what's your setup?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Cool, what's your setup?


Nothing fancy. Just blank board and some trucks and wheels. I didn't want to spend much but I am hooked. Now time to do some tricks.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

speedjason said:


> Nothing fancy. Just blank board and some trucks and wheels. I didn't want to spend much but I am hooked. Now time to do some tricks.


Like a skateboard skateboard?

Not a longboard?

I used to ride a skateboard a little bit, but those little Popsicle stick ones are for doing tricks. Not going fast & carving.

Since I can't even ollie one of those stupid fuckin' popsicle ones, there's no point in me riding one.

Haha I have a longboard, popsicle stick & Freeboard in my trunk right now, I never ride the pop stick though


TT


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Like a skateboard skateboard?
> 
> Not a longboard?
> 
> ...


Yea a skateboard skateboard.
Not feeling going fast on concrete and I just wanted to do some tricks instead of going somewhere on it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just get yaself a Blue Suit!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's my Bark Remover!!!!! 

A Sector 9 Goddess of Speed!!!!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I actually find if you know snowboard its very easy to skateboard. I have no problem jump on it and go in like 10 minutes.
My skateboard buddy still couldn't make turns after a day on snowboard.


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

It's all about knowing your limits .5 weeks ago at the end of our pow in australia I decided to.jump on the longboard movement and bought a board as soon as I got home .spent the first week just skating in a car park getting my balance .now 5 weeks later I have just bought another new rayne killswitch with atlas trucks .bones reds and about to buy some orangatang kegels .my first dh race in in a week and a half .I'm using my smith snowboard helmet .but have picked up some sliding gloves and a good set of knee and elbow guards. I'm 46 and will now skate every day of the remainder of my life as long as it's not snowing ?


----------



## Orangejoe (Oct 10, 2015)

I started backwards -at least as far as this forum is concerned- and got an Element deck setup with longboard Kryptonite wheels.

The idea is to get some skills that will translate to the snowboard when we take the beginers SB class at Camelback / Poconos this winter.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Orangejoe said:


> I started backwards -at least as far as this forum is concerned- and got an Element deck setup with longboard Kryptonite wheels.
> 
> The idea is to get some skills that will translate to the snowboard when we take the beginers SB class at Camelback / Poconos this winter.


A lot translates over its just 10x harder on a skateboard. You'll spend hours just learning feet placement and adjustment. Just getting comfortable riding one will take a few weeks of effort. It's a lot of fun though. A longboard is a bit easier to push about and start cruising as you have a wider platform with wider trucks and softer wheels, they pick up speed real fast so stay away from hills. I suggest you invest in a pair or risers or your gonna wheel bite often if you haven't already noticed. I'd really just stick to anything 53mm and under, you can always go a softer durometer for a smoother ride.


----------



## Orangejoe (Oct 10, 2015)

Local snowboard/skate shop set it up. Has 65mm 83a wheels and risers.

Fun and have not broken anything yet.

Got all the safety gear since my son won't wear it if I don't.


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

Have my first downhill race in 7 days which considering I am 46 and only started skating and bought my first longboard 5 weeks ago today has me pumped. Bought my 2nd board a complete rayne killswitch a week ago as my first longboard was to flexy and only really good for cruising (speed wobbles over 35kph) so after a week of ridding I did some reading and now have her setup and ready to drop .just about to head out for an epic day if down hilling .new orangatang kegels 80 mm wheels .these things are monsters and tge roll speed us epic .put a new set of bones reds bearings in them with a couple drops of speed cream .installed some venom red bushings board side for some seriously amazing stability .took her out for a quick run last night and was blown away just how much faster and more importantly how much more stable it is .never thought I would have this big an improvement. 
I'm very aware of what will happen if I come off (my 13 yr old son broke his color bone 2 weeks ago at the start of our sat night ride with a mate .ironically he was just pushing off when he clipped a wheel with his foot and got flipped just a freak accident ).ironically always ride with my snowboard helmet sliding gloves 2 pairs of cutoff jeans 2 long sleeve shirts chunky knee and elbow pads .for me tge best choice I made was to spend the first week riding and getting my balance in a flat smooth car park .I now skate every lunch time at work and ride for a couple hours nearly every night doing a mixture of downhill and cruising to the point where I now skate 50-60 km per week .I think I love my board as much as I love my snow board now .recently found out about free boards which are the closest you can get to snowboarding on the street. Has any one tried one yet


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

my rayne killswitch downhill board with orangatang kegels 80 mm wheels and reds bearings and venom red bushings board side


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

4






broke my first speed limit on Mon .54.93kph in a 50 zone .learnt a lot over the last 6 weeks .started learning to slide now .loving this nearly as much as riding fresh pow .


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

greg.hateley said:


> Have my first downhill race in 7 days which considering I am 46 and only started skating and bought my first longboard 5 weeks ago today has me pumped. Bought my 2nd board a complete rayne killswitch a week ago as my first longboard was to flexy and only really good for cruising (speed wobbles over 35kph) so after a week of ridding I did some reading and now have her setup and ready to drop .just about to head out for an epic day if down hilling .new orangatang kegels 80 mm wheels .these things are monsters and tge roll speed us epic .put a new set of bones reds bearings in them with a couple drops of speed cream .installed some venom red bushings board side for some seriously amazing stability .took her out for a quick run last night and was blown away just how much faster and more importantly how much more stable it is .never thought I would have this big an improvement.
> I'm very aware of what will happen if I come off (my 13 yr old son broke his color bone 2 weeks ago at the start of our sat night ride with a mate .ironically he was just pushing off when he clipped a wheel with his foot and got flipped just a freak accident ).ironically always ride with my snowboard helmet sliding gloves 2 pairs of cutoff jeans 2 long sleeve shirts chunky knee and elbow pads .for me tge best choice I made was to spend the first week riding and getting my balance in a flat smooth car park .I now skate every lunch time at work and ride for a couple hours nearly every night doing a mixture of downhill and cruising to the point where I now skate 50-60 km per week .I think I love my board as much as I love my snow board now .recently found out about free boards which are the closest you can get to snowboarding on the street. Has any one tried one yet


I used to have the old school one with aluminum skyhooks.
Sold it a couple years ago.

Recently found a newer one, with newer designed everything.


The guy I got it from sold the wheels & replaced em with the wrong type & size.

I need new wheels, I've switched out a few kinds but they suck, or I suck?

https://vimeo.com/41888096


TT


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

timmytard said:


> I used to have the old school one with aluminum skyhooks.
> Sold it a couple years ago.
> 
> Recently found a newer one, with newer designed everything.
> ...


Does it feel like your using the same technique as snow boarding


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/mwC7LG3-xmU view looking back as I hit 54.93kph


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/4FuKSEzKpY0 front on view


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

greg.hateley said:


> Does it feel like your using the same technique as snow boarding


All board sports are pretty similar.

I skated when I was like 10 or something for 6 months.

Popsicle stick boards hadn't come out yet.

I can remember Canadian Lou? Or some shit like that, as being a big name back then.

Mine was a Norco, they all had rails, huge bubble pads.

Everyone was doing Rodney Mullins syle ridin'. Spinning around trying to do flatland shit

I took my norco for a ride holding on to a public bus. Haha
From what I remember it started out awesome, seems like a was holding on for ever.

In actuality, in was prolly more like 10-15 seconds.

That was the day I learned, or @ least got the privilege of see what speed wobbles can do if & when you get em.

The rest is kinda foggy.

Someone drove me home, no idea who they were?
I was covered in road rash, but for some reason I was really sleepy.

When I woke up, someone had stole my skateboard, cause I just dropped iwhen I got home

Didn't own my own again, until I was about 34?

Got busted drinkin' & drivin', hated walking, so I made my own.

It's carving, if you can carve, period.
Doesn't matter what you're carving on.

Freeboard is no different

There seems to be a lot less play than what you'd have with a snowboard.
Even when you lower the caster wheels to create more lean.

I'm used to cranking' huge heelside carves, to a dead stop.
In the fraction of a second.

Freebord is like a snowboard with no edges, edges that you normally use to stop more than carve.

Funny, I never really skated, so when I got my freebord, all I did was try and stay on the 2 center wheels.

A buddy of mine, who still skates got one this summer and right away I noticed he did the opposite.
He tried to stay in a carve & quickly went to his other edge, so he was on 4 wheels instead of 2

Pretty fuckin' cool, not practical, but one of the better ones.

Then there's the T-Rides 
That's a unique one as well.


TT


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/MAHNSc-rCbY
So 7 weeks into long boarding (which also means my last snowboard sess ended 7 weeks ago sadly ).I beleive I have taken a fairly sensible approach to learning to skate downhills .read everything I could find .talked to everyone who would listen and watched a shit load of YouTube .I'm pretty pumped to be hitting the 60 kph plus zone and feeling comfortable. Now it's time to work towards 70 kph


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

greg.hateley said:


> 4
> View attachment 76202
> broke my first speed limit on Mon .54.93kph in a 50 zone .learnt a lot over the last 6 weeks .started learning to slide now .loving this nearly as much as riding fresh pow .


Nice! 

Hey bud,.. listen! Not trying to get harsh whitcha, but since you've done a pretty good job of "threadjacking" this conversation,..? (Not really a big issue most of the time,.. it happens.) 

...I thought I'd post this up for ya! If you're _really_ stoked and looking to talk everything "Longboard?" You might give this forum a try. SILVERFISH There are a number of SBF members that crossover there!

…Thought it might interest you if you haven't seen it yet! :hairy:


----------



## greg.hateley (Sep 3, 2015)

All good sorry for the inconvenience. Just thought this was an out let for snowboarders to discuss their long boarding experience. I'm on silver fish cheers for the heads up anyway .guess I'll be on my way .


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

greg.hateley said:


> All good sorry for the inconvenience. Just thought this was an out let for snowboarders to discuss their long boarding experience. I'm on silver fish cheers for the heads up anyway .guess I'll be on my way .


Hey, No worries!! _Jeeez,..!!_ Soooo sensitive!!  :laugh:

Nobody's lookin' to run you off, or even discourage you from posting here or talking long boarding. I only mentioned Silverfish cuz I thought you'd appreciate a forum _devoted_ to everything longboarding. The other comment was just a friendly schooling about a general forum etiquette thing. 

It's usually considered "bad form" to co-opt or monopolize someone else's thread to discuss your own stuff. It happens tho, and most of us have steered a thread off the rails in the past to one degree or another! The only time it tends to get "agro" is when someone starts posting spammy shit in someone else's thread or starts getting insultingly defensive about having the accepted etiquette pointed out!!!

If you want to discuss your new found love of the LB with snowboarders here,…? By all means, start a thread in the appropriate sub forum!! There's lots of us here that would proly join the discussion.

Anyway,… no need to run off!!

*cheers*
:hairy:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> and most of us have steered a thread off the rails in the past to one degree or another! The only time it tends to get "agro" is when someone starts posting spammy shit in someone else's thread


Yoga pants.....:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update*

Well I"ve been very dormant lately just thought I step in for a quick shout out before I slink back into hibernation.

I finally got a chance to play a little bit on my boys longboard. 










The high school just down the street has a few small grades and run offs I was able to safely navigate. The trucks were way to tight to carve on the narrow road but I was able to keep it safe. I did have one run off, thankfully I wasn't going to fast. 

Heres a crappy little selfie video. Had fun, didn't die and who knows maybe next summer I"ll delve a little deeper into the sport. 






***vid should be fixed***


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey, No worries!! _Jeeez,..!!_ Soooo sensitive!!  :laugh:
> 
> 
> :hairy:


There's the forum police again getting rid of the riff raff that doesn't have thick skin :notworthy: lol


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

slyder said:


> Well I"ve been very dormant lately just thought I step in for a quick shout out before I slink back into hibernation.
> 
> I finally got a chance to play a little bit on my boys longboard.
> 
> ...


Your little Gummer Syndrome and icon in your signature is very misleading after seeing/watching this. I think you need this icon instead: :skateboarding::skateboarding::skateboarding::skateboarding::skateboarding:

I didn't mean to add so much but fuck it, I think it applies still!


----------



## gulfcoasted (Jul 29, 2014)

slyder said:


> Well I"ve been very dormant lately just thought I step in for a quick shout out before I slink back into hibernation.
> 
> I finally got a chance to play a little bit on my boys longboard.
> 
> ...


For delving into the sport I'd recommend looking into all the different aspects of bushing durometer and truck mechanics. There's infinite combinations and ways to get varying levels of lean or turning to make carving (or when you get into sliding) even more enjoyable. Also way cheaper than getting new deck fever (inevitable once you get hooked)


----------

